# Infa Red heat gun



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Just went to maplins and bought an infa red heat gun pricey at £40 but I wanted a decent non contact one, its wonderful definatly reccomend this product now, now I can accuratly tell my basking spot surface temp. 

Infrared Thermometer with Laser Targeting : Enviroment Testers : Maplin Electronics


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Within a couple of degrees accurate depending on the surface type as it is a fixed emmissivity.
Why does everybody claim their I.R.thermometers are spot on accurate when even the best ones available are +/- a few degrees due to the nature of how they work.
The readings will also be different depending on the surface type you take a reading from.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bought a £12.99 one on ebay and im very happy with it. I was going to go for an expensive one but decided to try this sellers and glad i did.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

yes it may well be a degree or two out, but its much more reliable for testing basking spot temp than a probe which will only measure air temperature.

Plus as were only looking for a range say 120-130f a degree or two wont matter.

But when my probe lying in top of my basking spot says 98f, and my heat gun says 120, i know which i trust more.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Heres a great FAQ that has lots of good info on them and emissivity

ThermoWorks Frequently Asked Questions

They even have an emmision chart, wood of various types happens to be between 0.86 and 0.90, which is what everything in my viv is made of that he basks on. 

The heat gun is set at 0.9 emissivity, so I get very accurate readings from it for what I want. I didnt NEED to buy one by all means, but i wanted to, in order to be sure of my temps, now I am i can sleep better knowing my bosc is also sleeping better :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

According to the spec of the one you have it's set at .95 which isn't what's needed. How do you know it's accurate when your thermometer read 98, what's to say that isn't closer?
A digital thermometer gives a reading from the temperature the sensor actually is which will be the air if suspended or the surface if it is on the surface. 
Yes I.R. are ok for spot checking for a rough idea of temps to give indication of any problems.
It's just that everyone says they are spot on and better than the thermometers they were using.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

nothing is ever spot on, lcd thermos absorb /emit slightly more being black and often give a higher heat showing than other guages. Probes are ambient temp, and even if you connect a probe to your object of choice it wont be accurate as it will be absorbing heat transfer from the object and from the light/heat source. 

All I know is that infa red temp guns are more reliable at giving me a surface temp accuracy of within 2 degrees C or 4F than anything else ive had.

I still use probes for ambient and gradient. But when my prob says my bask spot is 90f, and i sit there thinkng thats not enough and i whack a bigger bulb in there until its 140 im happy.

Then i notice he rarely sits on it and instead tries to climb near the bulb for heat but so hes not on the platform as its too hot. I go out buy one of these and find out the platform is 170f. I put a smaller bulb back in and drop it down to 140, he uses it, has a swim, charges around destroying his viv then hes back on it again. 

For most keepers sure its probs an unessesary luxury but im glad I bought one and thought id share that =)


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

I tell you what, my IR gun is probably the best purchase I've made in ages. Like you I still use digi thermometers, but there's nothing like the guns to give a very good surface measurement. Mine isnt very expensive but it corresponds to my stats and other thermometers. I found the scan feature especially useful.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

bw89 said:


> I tell you what, my IR gun is probably the best purchase I've made in ages. Like you I still use digi thermometers, but there's nothing like the guns to give a very good surface measurement. Mine isnt very expensive but it corresponds to my stats and other thermometers. I found the scan feature especially useful.


I agree totally I got mine 5 or so years ago only 15.00 from ebay and it works better than anything else I own. gives me the temos the reptiles are basking at so on. no monitor owner should live without one, and i'm sure other reptiles it also would come in great use


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> I agree totally I got mine 5 or so years ago only 15.00 from ebay and it works better than anything else I own. gives me the temos the reptiles are basking at so on. no monitor owner should live without one, and i'm sure other reptiles it also would come in great use


Yep the main reason i got it is for the Sav, but it also comes in handy with all the other reps i have, especially snakes.: victory:


----------

